# Film Cap Polarity?



## farwest1 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm building a circuit that calls for 1uF film caps. The circuit is marked with +/- polarity, but I thought film caps don't have polarity.

Is that true?

Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Jun 13, 2020)

Film caps don't have polarity.

Which PCB is this?


----------



## farwest1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Robert said:


> Film caps don't have polarity.
> 
> Which PCB is this?


It’s an Aion Electronics op-amp Big Muff pcb (Corvus.) Maybe marked that way on the pcb in case of a non-film cap—even though build docs call out 1uF film?


----------



## Robert (Jun 13, 2020)

Gotcha.    If it's anything like the Muffin PCB then it has been designed to accommodate film or electrolytic caps.

If you're installing film you can just ignore the polarity markings.


----------



## farwest1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Robert said:


> Gotcha.    If it's anything like the Muffin PCB then it has been designed to accommodate film or electrolytic caps.
> 
> If you're installing film you can just ignore the polarity markings.


Thanks, yeah. That’s what I figured. Just wanted to make sure I wasn’t missing some detail.


----------

